# 67 GTO Tail Light Rubber Spacers???



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Are these little rubber spacers supposed to be between the lens' and the housings? They sure don't look OEM.


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Sick467 said:


> Are these little rubber spacers supposed to be between the lens' and the housings? They sure don't look OEM.
> 
> View attachment 147964
> 
> ...


I don't remember seeing them when I took mine apart. I wonder
what the purpose was for?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I am going to say "no." Looks like someone cheapened out on what was needed. There should be a full gasket to seal the housing. Looks like rather than use a gasket, those little blocks are used as spacers in place of the correct gasket. Take a look at these as I do not have a 1967, but I think that is what you are seeing.









The Parts Place


1967 Pontiac GTO/LeMans/Tempest GTO TAIL LIGHT LENS GASKETS - PR




www.thepartsplaceinc.com


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

To be honest, I may have done this in the late 80's when I painted the car on a high-schooler's budget. There was a gasket between the plastic lenses and tail panel which was pretty thin and they were home-made...seems like something I would have done to get the job done. There was no gaskets like you posted Jim, just the home-made ones and the little ones and plenty of weather-strip goo. It's nobody's fault but mine, but they didn't leak. 

I just don't remember putting the little rubber pieces in the housings.

SO, it goes....Housing...Gasket....Lens....Tail panel...and you just black silicone around the lens on the outside (around the SS surounds)???


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Housing, Lens, Gasket. (nothing between the housing and the lens from the factory but 3M strip caulk could be used)
The Body Manual states tighten nuts down between 46-72#
NO SILICONE!😳


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Good to hear from you Jr!, - Housing, Lens, Gasket. Thanks!

Just to be clear, the black silicone statement I made was to seal the lens to the tail panel from the outside. Something has to be there to keep water from getting past the lens/SS surrounds and into the trunk. Right???


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The Factory Gaskets were thick and as you tighten them down they make the seal from behind.
Not the best design and was notorious for leaking after a few years. That said I still would not use or recommend silicone.
But that's just me.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Thinking that those 5/16" studs going into pot metal are pretty wimpy. Did the book happen to say 46-72 _inch_ pounds? I really just tighten the nuts on the studs until the foam gasket is slightly compressed.

My new '67 GTO spent it's first 2-1/2 years at Vandenberg Air Force base right on the ocean. By the time I got out the body metal cross between the four lights had rusted through. That constant salt air and fog did a quick number on the rear. I've had three other 67's away from that environment and even today they have almost no rust in the tail panel. The original and replacement gaskets don't go in the center area and not sure if any easy protection can be accomplished. The foam gasket around the perimeter by itself is sufficient to keep water from inside the trunk so don't think additional sealant is needed around the perimeter.


----------

